# Audi Nav-Urgent Help Required Please



## jamesybutler (Oct 23, 2005)

I recently purchased a 2004 a6 avant that has the RNS-E sat nav system and has the 2005 west europe dvd with it.
i downloaded the 2007 europe dvd and extracted it and burned in onto a dual layer disc sucessfully and inserted into the RNS-E. The screen said "software is updating please wait" and a progess bar came up, moved a bit then sat for a while then moved the full way to the end. The RNS-E then rebooted itself and said again "software is updating" then the system went off again so i waited a minute but it did not come back on again so i pressed the on button and the system came on and showed the radio and played the sound as normal. i then pressed the nav button and the screen changed but said "insert navigation dvd".
when i press to open the screen and eject the dvd i notice that the screen calls the dvd "software update 0500" but no matter how many times i eject and re-insert the dvd it just keeps saying " insert navigation dvd". it also wont read the old disc and says "this disc is not compatible with the current software version".
Is it possible for the dvd i downloaded and burned to contain a software update but not the actual maps? the size when burned via imgburn is around 7.5gb so its the right size as the nav dvd should be.
is it possible to go back to a previous software version ie. to the 2005 dvd?
Please any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Nav-Urgent Help Required Please (jamesybutler)*

My brother told me that this is apparently a common problem with illegal copies of the Europe DVD for the RNS-E. He told me he read about it in some forum somewhere. (he also has a 2004 A6 Avant with the RNS-E). He had to shell out the money for a proper DVD, even though he didn't buy it at the local Audi dealer. I believe he bought it off German Ebay, IIRC.
I am not sure what you need to do to get your RNS-E up and going again, but it is possible that you need to do a hardware update with the proper Audi software.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Nav-Urgent Help Required Please (jamesybutler)*

I don't know how much it helps, but here is the manufacturer's website:
http://www.aisin-aw.co.jp/en/0....html


----------



## jamesybutler (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks i will check this out


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (jamesybutler)*

I spoke with my brother today, he mentioned that he got 2 dvds, where one was a dual layer disc. He also said that you need to do a reset with either a Vag-Com, or the dealer's VAS 5051 computer.


----------



## jamesybutler (Oct 23, 2005)

got it sorted, you need to burn the disc with a pioneer burner, on a quality disc such as verbatim and use clonecd software, 2007 maps and update now up and running thankfully


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (jamesybutler)*

That's great news! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andnich (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (PerL)*

HI I have the very same problem as you have described. I copied my mates sat nav DVD because the local audi stealership wanted £272 for the latest DVD which would allow the TMC function to work in the UK. I used DVD fab to clone the disk (he has the latest disk) and made an iso image then used nero to burn the image onto a dual layer disk. The disk carried out a software ware update and seemed to compete sucessfuly but the head unit just says " insert navigation dvd". I would really apreciate you help to tell me what exactly you did because my old 2005 SAT Nav dvd disk doesn't work because the softeware on the head unit has been updated.
Cheers
Nick


----------



## andnich (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (PerL)*

I forgot to ask what software you used to burn the disks that work in your head unit /
cheers
Nick


----------

